# [Kaufberatung] Erste Spiegelreflex und Buchempfehlungen



## weedo (5. Mai 2010)

Moin,

ich möchte mir in nächster Zeit meine erste Spiegelreflexkamera zulegen. Ich habe was Fotografie angeht keinerlei Erfahrung. Für kurze Zeit hatte ich mal eine Pentax K100, mit der ich ein paar Fotos gemacht habe. Jedoch hätte ich mit meinem Handy die gleichen Fotos machen können 

Ich würde gerne von euch wissen, welche Kamera man sich als Einsteiger zulegen sollte. Sie sollte auch maximal so in dem bereich um die 500€ liegen. Fotografieren möchte ich alles, was einem in den Sinn kommt. Stillleben, Gebäude, Natur, Portraits, etc...

Außerdem ist mir bei der Pentax aufgefallen, dass man unglaublich viel einstellen konnte. Aber irgendwie, habe ich wohl immer die falsche Einstellung erwischt. Deshalb würde ich mich freuen, wenn ihr mir sagen könntet, was für Bücher ich mir holen könnte, um zu lernen, wie meine Kamera funktioniert.

Vielen dank im Vorraus. 

lg weedo


----------



## marcosan (24. Mai 2010)

Hallo weedo 

Als Anhänger von Canon müsste ich dir jetzt direkt zum kauf einer Canon EOS raten. Doch eigentlich ist es ziemlich egal, für welchen Anbieter man sich entscheidest. 
Sowohl die Nikon D3000 als auch die Canon EOS 1000D bekommst du bei Amazon schon für unter 500 € im Set mit einem Objektiv. 

Bei den Büchern kann ich zu den "Jüngsten" Modellen von Canon oder Nikon nichts sagen. Die meisten Bücher zu einer Kamera enthielten das gleiche wie schon in der  Bedienungsanleitung des Herstellers steht. Nur etwas ausführlicher und mit Bildern erklärt. Zu meiner ersten Kamera, einer Canon 400D hatte ich mir damals ein  Buch von Galileo Press gekauft. Ein Buch zur Canon 1000D gibt es, zur Nikon D3000 hab ich jetzt keines finden können. Es gibt aber von anderen Anbietern dutzende von Büchern. 

Vielleicht hörst du dich aber zuerst einmal in deinem Freundes und Bekanntenkreis um. Es gibt sicher den einen oder anderen der selber Zuhause eine DSLR herumliegen hat. Die Person kann dir dann sicher auch den einen oder anderen Tipp geben. Grosser Vorteil, du könntest bei dieser Person direkt vorbeigehen und dir dein Problem an deiner Kamera zeigen lassen.

Zur Vorbereitung, wie man eine Kamera bedient würde ich dir aber Empfehlen, die Grundlegenden Funktionen einer Kamera zu studieren, wie hier im Forum die Foto FAQ. Wer verstanden hat, wie die einzelnen Teile an seiner Kamera funktionieren kann im Prinzip mit jeder Kamera gute Fotos machen.


----------

